# Classic Pochmann help



## bamman1108 (Jan 28, 2009)

So I'm trying to learn the classic Pochmann method as my first BLD method, and I'm almost there, except for one thing: setup moves.

They're simple when I do the method visually, from looking at the pieces, but I cannot do it BLD. How do I memorize these moves so I don't screw up the entire solve trying to remember the setup moves.


----------



## byu (Jan 28, 2009)

Setup moves should be intuitive, but if you need it solvethecube.110mb.com has the setup moves in the Advanced section that you can memorize


----------



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

Or, you could use two more algorithms: R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2 and F' U F R' D' F L F L' F2 D R which shoot to FRD and RDF. This results in only having to use one set-up move for any possible position. I use these two algs in my blindfold solving and got them from erik's website.


----------



## joey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just to clarify, the above is about corners.

Don't memorise them (It'll happen eventually) but if you work them out with your eyes closed, you'll get a better understanding, and therefore a better sense of the cube in general.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 30, 2009)

Do a lot of unsighted solves without memo. (Write down the memo on a piece of paper and then solve under a desk, for example). Take it really slow, and visualize how you are setting up the sticker to the correct location.

If you have to, double check the cube periodically so you can narrow down where you're making mistakes. If it's always on the same sticker, you know what to practice.


----------

